# 145cm in hands



## Hemirjtm (5 June 2007)

could someone please tell me what 145cm is in hands?

or is there a website 
	
	
		
		
	


	





thanks


----------



## fjudge (5 June 2007)

Well 143cm is 14hh and 148cm is 14.2hh


----------



## sugarnspice (5 June 2007)

Its about 14,1hh I believe


----------



## ColleenIsh (5 June 2007)

about 14hh-14.1hh


----------



## browbrow (5 June 2007)

10 cm = 1 hand 

140 cm = 14 hands 

145 cm = 14.2 hands

150 cm - 15 hands 


xxx


----------



## Hemirjtm (5 June 2007)

thanks


----------



## bendino (6 June 2007)

153cm is 15hh
147.5cm is 14.2hh (they usually put it to 148)
145cm is 14.1 and a half!
143 is 14hh


----------

